# Trennstrich in Drop Down



## PhoenixDH (22. April 2005)

Hab hier ein Search-Array, in welchem ich gerne an einer Stelle eine Trennlinie ohne Link hätte, ist sowas möglich ?

Hier der Code:

```
$orderbyoptions = array(
	'images' => 'Bilder',
	'c.category_id' => 'Album ID',
	'c.entrytime' => 'Datum',
	'c.category_name' => 'Name',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('Event') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'Event',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('Treffen') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'Treffen',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('BMW') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'BMW',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('Fiat') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'Fiat',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('Ford') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'Ford',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('Honda') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'Honda',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('Mazda') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'Mazda',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('Opel') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'Opel',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('Seat') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'Seat',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('Seat') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'Skoda',
	"WHERE MATCH (c.category_name) AGAINST ('VW') GROUP BY c.category_id ORDER BY c.category_name" => 'VW'
);
```

Soll quasi an einer Stelle ein

-------------

sein !


----------



## Gumbo (22. April 2005)

Tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht wozu dort ein (visueller) Trennstrich sein sollte?


----------



## PhoenixDH (22. April 2005)

Wie der Name schon sagt, um etwas abzutrennen optisch !


----------



## Gumbo (22. April 2005)

Bei dem obigen Quellcode scheint mir jedoch um PHP-Quellcode zu handeln. Und wie du wahrscheinlich weißt, ist PHP eine Programmier- bzw. Scriptsprache. Wie sollte man dort einen Trennstrich einfügen, etwa als Kommentar?


----------



## PhoenixDH (22. April 2005)

Hatte was vergessen, ist halt alles dynamisch: Es sieht so aus:

```
while( list($field, $description) = each($orderbyoptions) )
{
	$count++;
	if ($count == 4)
	{
	//$t_orderbyoptions .= "<optgroup label=\"Marken\">";
	$t_orderbyoptions .= "<option>-----</option>";
	}
	else
	{
	$t_orderbyoptions .= '<option value="' . $field . '"' . ($field == $orderby ? ' selected' : '') . '>' . $description . '</option>';
	}
	if( $field == $orderby )
		$found = 1;
}
```

Und da wo die ---- sind soll wirklich eine Trennlinie ohne Link dahinter sein !


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2005)

Hallo!

Hast Du es schonmal so probiert?

```
<option>\-\-\-\-\-</option>
```
Nicht grade schön, sollte aber funktionieren.
Ansonsten mach es mit str_replace() und HTML-Zeichenreferenz.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit] Könnte sein dass auch NUR die HTML-Zeichenreferenz langt. [/edit]


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2005)

```
<select>
 <optgroup>
  <option>aha</option>
  <option>achja</option>
  <option>ata</option>
 </optgroup>
 <optgroup label="__________">
  <option>bla</option>
  <option>blubb</option>
  <option>blablubb</option>
 </optgroup>
</select>
```


----------



## losti3556 (25. April 2005)

Einen Strich macht man in HTML doch mit <hr>, oder?
Ist das nicht dass, was Du suchst?


----------



## PhoenixDH (25. April 2005)

Das <hr> geht net in den option Tags, das label kannte ich, da verzieht sich aber das Dropdown Feld !

Habs hjetzt einfach weggelassen !


----------

